# tiffany and co. is it real or fake?



## jen97 (Oct 14, 2014)

hi, was wondering if anyone knew about tiffany toggle necklaces. ive heard that tiffany dont sell the 'please return to' toggle heart tag necklaces but i have seen this necklace on the official tiffany site, but it says no longer available.  here is the link so you can see:

  http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=23843951#p+1-n+1000-c+-s+-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+true+1-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+

  can anyone tell me if this is real of fake?  pictures arent that clear but would appreciate all help


----------

